# iPad Headset



## Math (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I've started to use my iPad with Skype, and although I think the microphone on the iPad is pretty good, I sometimes have a problem with being heard. 

Just so I don't bother other people too much, I use my headphones for listening.


Sooo, I was wondering if anyone knew any good (i.e. CHEAP!!)  headsets that they may use with the iPad. I'm thinking about the little bud earphones with a good in-line microphone....(I'm really not bothered about the mega-expensive USB ones - and I don't want to look like I'm talking down a 747 neither)

Cheers for the suggestions! (I hope!)


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Zagg makes a pretty nice set of earbuds with or without the microphone.  I think they are $79 or $99 though with the mic.  I love my Bose earbuds with the mic personally.  ANd a bit on the expensive side and I don't know if Skype works with bluetooth, but I recently purchased the new Bose bluetooth (really on the expensive side), but it has made my iphone 20 times better as a phone.  AND i can listen to podcasts and music of I choose to.  You have to buy either the left sided or the right sided one.


----------



## Math (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback )


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

There was a VERY nice looking pair of Logitech/UltimateEars buds with an inline mic at Costco when I was there last week, and I want to say they were in the $40-50 range.  Didn't try them, but UE has an incredibly good rep, so I'd be surprised if they suck.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

How about these.

http://www.amazon.com/Motorola-S305-Bluetooth-Headset-Microphone/dp/B002BH3I9U/ref=sr_1_9?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1344387732&sr=1-9&keywords=bluetooth+headset

Carol


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

If you really mean cheap, I buy Apple iPhone earbuds from eBay for about $5 each. They have the inline microphone and they work well enough for me. They're not super sturdy, but they're $5. I've bought maybe five sets over the years and will continue to buy them. They're my go to earbuds when the kids are looking for a pair to use.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> If you really mean cheap, I buy Apple iPhone earbuds from eBay for about $5 each. They have the inline microphone and they work well enough for me. They're not super sturdy, but they're $5. I've bought maybe five sets over the years and will continue to buy them. They're my go to earbuds when the kids are looking for a pair to use.


The Apple earbuds with the inline mike is what I was going to suggest.

Betsy


----------



## Math (Oct 13, 2011)

thanks again for the suggestions )


----------

